# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Произношение слов:   исчезать,  скучно, сжигать

## Antonio1986

How is this verb pronounced? 
Google Translate pronounce it as: is*sh*ezat'   Google Translate 
Wiktionary pronounce it as: is*ch*ezat'  исчезать - Wiktionary

----------


## it-ogo

и-щи-зАть

----------


## Antonio1986

> и-щи-зАть

 it-ogo this should be consider as a general rule. Every time I see *сч* it is pronounced as *щ*?

----------


## it-ogo

Yes, I think so.  
Though if they are separate words it can be pronounsed in different ways: "с чем" can be pronounsed as "щем" in a hurry but "с чем" is better.

----------


## Medved

Sometimes "сч" are pronounced "щч", articulation is the same, you're just letting the airflow go making the fricative Щ, then shut it and abruptly release making the plosive Ч. But in modern Russian they're 99/100 are pronounced like "щ".

----------


## scmember

I should say - "сч" in this word is usually pronounced like double щ - "щщ" most of the times by native russians (moscow area only)))

----------


## maxmixiv

I believe I pronounce it [исщизать]
That is one could hear a short *с* after *и*. 
[исчизать] is also not uncommon.
In short words, the pronounciation varies.

----------


## Medved

I'd say "ищизать"

----------


## Lampada

*Посещение Музы, или Песенка плагиатора* 
Я щас взорвусь, как триста тонн тротила, —
Во мне заряд нетворческого зла:
Меня сегодня Муза посетила —
Посетила, так немного посидела и ушла! 
У ней имелись веские причины —
Я не имею права на нытьё, —
Представьте: Муза... ночью... у мужчины! —
Бог весть, что люди скажут про неё. 
И всё же мне досадно, одиноко:
Ведь эта Муза — люди подтвердят! —
Засиживалась сутками у Блока,
У Пушкина жила не выходя. 
Я бросился к столу, весь — нетерпенье,
Но, Господи помилуй и спаси,
Она ушла —* исчезло* вдохновенье
И три рубля, должно быть на такси. 
Я в бешенстве мечусь, как зверь, по дому,
Но Бог с ней, с Музой, — я её простил.
Она ушла к кому-нибудь другому:
Я, видно, её плохо угостил. 
Огромный торт, утыканный свечами,
Засох от горя, да и я иссяк.
С соседями я допил и с друзьями,
Для Музы предназначенный коньяк. 
...Ушли года, как люди в чёрном списке, —
Всё в прошлом, я зеваю от тоски.
Она ушла безмолвно, по-английски,
Но от неё остались две строки. 
Вот две строки — я гений, прочь сомненья,
Даёшь восторги, лавры и цветы!
Вот две строки:
"Я помню это чудное мгновенье,
Когда передо мной явилась ты"!

----------


## Lampada

*Ария - Осколок льда / Oskolok l'da (with subtitles)*

----------


## Antonio1986

Again a small issue with pronunciation:
This word:* скучный*
Usually I pronounced it as sku*sh*nyi.
Also the expression: мне скучно I pronounced it as mne sku*sh*no 
However the expression я скучаю по тебе I pronounced it as ya sku*ch*aiu po tebe.
Correct?

----------


## Antonio1986

> *Ария - Осколок льда / Oskolok l'da (with subtitles)*

 Strong song ... strong lyrics. You made your point with pronunciation. Thank you  
But the text at the moment it was impossible to translate without dictionary:
ночь *унесла* тяжелые *тучи*, но дни *горьким* сумраком полны.
Мы расстаемся - так будет лучше 
Вдвоем нам не выбраться из *тьмы* 
Я любил и ненавидел, но теперь душа пуста, все изчесло, не оставив и следа. И ne знает боли в груди осколок *льда*  ...

----------


## Lampada

> Again a small issue with pronunciation:
> This word:* скучный*
> Usually I pronounced it as sku*sh*nyi.
> Also the expression: мне скучно I pronounced it as mne sku*sh*no 
> However the expression я скучаю по тебе I pronounced it as ya sku*ch*aiu po tebe.
> Correct?

 http://kkre-25.narod.ru/gulyaev/pri.mp3  фрагмент винилого альбома "Юрий Гуляев- ... afd77448c4  
А. Пушкин *Признание* 
Я вас люблю - хоть я бешусь, 
Хоть это труд и стыд напрасный, 
И в этой глупости несчастной 
У ваших ног я признаюсь! 
Мне не к лицу и не по летам 
Пора, пора мне быть умней! 
Но узнаю по всем приметам 
Болезнь любви в душе моей: 
Без вас мне *скучно*, - я зеваю; 
При вас мне грустно, - я терплю; 
И, мочи нет, сказать желаю, 
Мой ангел, как я вас люблю! 
...

----------


## Lampada

Москва Одесса - Владимир Высоцкий & Ансaбль Мелодия - YouTube  http://vv.nexus.org/vv/01/vv01_04.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/02/vv02_12.mp3 http://vv.nexus.org/vv/17/vv17_09.mp3 ftp://berg.samara.net/Music/mp3arc/07/0 ... 377_22.mp3  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07  *Москва-Одесса* 
В который раз лечу Москва-Одесса - 
Опять не выпускают самолёт. 
А вот прошла вся в синем стюардесса, как принцесса, 
Надёжная, как весь гражданский флот.  
Над Мурманском - ни туч, ни облаков, 
И хоть сейчас лети до Ашхабада. 
Открыты Киев, Харьков, Кишинёв, 
И Львов открыт, но мне туда не надо.  
Сказали мне: - Сегодня не надейся, 
Не стоит уповать на небеса. 
И вот опять дают задержку рейса на Одессу - 
Теперь обледенела полоса.  
А в Ленинграде с крыши потекло, 
И что мне не лететь до Ленинграда? 
В Тбилиси - там все ясно и тепло, 
Там чай растет, но мне туда не надо.  
Я слышу - ростовчане вылетают! 
А мне в Одессу надо позарез, 
Но надо мне туда, куда три дня не принимают 
И потому откладывают рейс.  
Мне надо, где сугробы намело, 
Где завтра ожидают снегопада. 
А где-нибудь всё ясно и светло, 
Там хорошо, но мне туда не надо!  
Отсюда не пускают, а туда не принимают, 
Несправедливо, муторно, но вот - 
Нас на посадку *скучно* стюардесса приглашает, 
Похожая на весь гражданский флот.  
Открыли самый дальний закуток, 
В который не заманят и награды. 
Открыт закрытый порт Владивосток, 
Париж открыт, но мне туда не надо.  
Взлетим мы - распогодится. Теперь запреты снимут. 
Напрягся лайнер, слышен визг турбин. 
Но я уже не верю ни во что - меня не примут, 
У них найдется множество причин.  
Мне надо, где метели и туман, 
Где завтра ожидают снегопада. 
Открыты Лондон, Дели, Магадан, 
Открыли всё, но мне туда не надо!  
Я прав - хоть плачь, хоть смейся, но опять задержка рейса,- 
И нас обратно к прошлому ведёт 
Вся стройная, как ТУ, та стюардесса - мисс Одесса, 
Доступная, как весь гражданский флот.  
Опять дают задержку до восьми, 
И граждане покорно засыпают. 
Мне это надоело, черт возьми, 
И я лечу туда, где принимают!
________________________________________  *Moscow to Odessa*
Translation by Serge Elnitsky 
I'm set to fly from Moscow to Odessa; 
As usual, the plane is running late. 
And all I see are blue-clad stewardesses, like princesses, 
Who tell me to sit down, shut up, and wait.  
In Ashkhabad, the weather is just fine, 
In contrast with Odessa, where it's snowing; 
In Kishinev, the sun benignly shines, 
It's great out there -- but that's not where I'm going.  
I'm told: don't overestimate your chances, 
The heavens aren't being very nice. 
And now, they say again: the next Odessa flight's been canceled -- 
Apparently, the runway's turned to ice.  
In Murmansk, there is neither rain nor storm, 
In Kiev and in Lvov, green grass is growing. 
Tbilisi is enjoyable and warm, 
It's great down there -- but that's not where I'm going.  
Announcement: flight to Leningrad's now boarding! 
I need to reach Odessa by tonight -- 
But over there, they're issuing inclement-weather warnings, 
And are accepting no incoming flights!  
I need to go where snow-drifts are waist-high, 
Where thunder rolls and chilly winds are blowing; 
While somewhere else there might be sunny skies, 
And life is good -- but that's not where I'm going.  
They say the flight is ready -- stop the presses! -- 
And now we're being ushered to the gate 
By beautiful and blue-clad stewardesses, like princesses, 
The ones that told me, earlier, to wait.  
They've opened every city known to man, 
Accessible by Tupolev or Boeing -- 
All clear are Paris, London, and Milan; 
New York's all clear, but that's not where I'm going.  
The pilot's voice immediately distresses: 
The flight's held up. I knew this couldn't last! 
The blue-clad stewardesses, like so many Miss Odessas, 
Now lead us calmly back into the past.  
One more announcement comes: delayed till eight! 
And passengers obediently say, "wake me"... 
But, damn, I can no longer bear to wait; 
I fly off to whatever place will take me.

----------


## iCake

> Again a small issue with pronunciation:
> This word:* скучный*
> Usually I pronounced it as sku*sh*nyi.
> Also the expression: мне скучно I pronounced it as mne sku*sh*no 
> However the expression я скучаю по тебе I pronounced it as ya sku*ch*aiu po tebe.
> Correct?

 Well, at least here you can hear people say скучно, скучный both ways. They're [скучна, скучный] and [скушна, скушный]. I find both pronunciation variants quite natural, although I think that the preferable and one is the one with ш. 
Скучаю - yes, only with ч

----------


## it-ogo

> Again a small issue with pronunciation:
> This word:* скучный*

 In some words -чн- can be pronounced as -шн-. It is so called "old Moscow accent". But this way is gradually becoming obsolete, so -чн- pronunciation is preferrable.   
The only word, where -чн- is always pronounced as -шн- only, is "конечно" ("of course").

----------


## maxmixiv

> The only word...

 Found another word: _нарочно_

----------


## Antonio1986

The word *сж*игать how is pronounced? 
I think that ж dominates and с is not listened at all.

----------


## iCake

> The word *сж*игать how is pronounced? 
> I think that ж dominates and с is not listened at all.

 It is pronounced *зж*игать

----------


## Lampada

*Сжигаю мосты*  
Горящими листьями пахнет в саду.
Прощайте,
я больше сюда не приду.
Дымится бумага,
чернеют листы. *Сжигаю* мосты.  
Чернеют листы,
тяжелеет рука.
Бикфордовым шнуром
дымится строка.
Последние листья,
деревья пусты. *Сжигаю* мосты.  
Прощайте,
прощальный свершаю обряд.
Осенние листья,
как порох, горят.
И капли на стеклах,
как слёзы, чисты. *Сжигаю* мосты.  
Я больше уже не приду в этот сад.
Иду, 
чтоб уже не вернуться назад.
До ранней,
зелёной,
последней звезды *сжигаю* мосты. 
Юрий Левитанский

----------


## Soft sign

> It is pronounced *зж*игать

 Or *жж*игать. Both variants are acceptable, IMHO.

----------


## Lampada

*Корабли постоят и ложатся на курс*,
Но они возвращаются сквозь непогоду.
Не пройдёт и полгода - и я появлюсь,
Чтобы снова уйти,
Чтобы снова уйти на полгода. 
Возвращаются все, кроме лучших друзей,
Кроме самых любимых и преданных женщин.
Возвращаются все, - кроме тех, кто нужней.
Я не верю судьбе,
Я не верю судьбе, а себе - еще меньше. 
Но мне хочется думать, что это не так, -
Что *сжигать* корабли скоро выйдет из моды.
Я, конечно, вернусь, весь в друзьях и мечтах.
Я, конечно, спою,
Я, конечно, спою, - не пройдёт и полгода.

----------


## iCake

> Or *жж*игать. Both variants are acceptable, IMHO.

 Соглашусь. Жжигать or зжигать are both good to go with

----------


## SergeMak

В словах "исчезать" и "сжигать" чаще всего происходит геминация (удвоение) шипящих звуков, то есть они  произносятся "ищщизать", "жжигать", причем первый из шипящих звуков произносится с чуть меньшим трением, чем второй. Четкой границы между звуками нет, скорее это произносится как один длинный шипящий с постепенным сужением щели.

----------

